# Airline Seating Maps



## powrbkr (Jun 20, 2005)

Can anyone recommend a web site for aiirline seating maps? Someone had posted a site on the TUG bbs last year and I've searched for that posting without success. TIA for your help.

--------------------
Tom


----------



## Icarus (Jun 20, 2005)

www.seatguru.com

-David


----------



## camachinist (Jun 20, 2005)

Also, see Seat Expert. It covers some international airlines which SeatGuru does not...

Pat


----------



## carpediem (Jun 21, 2005)

These links should be added to the travel aides above.  Hope the admin sees this post.


----------

